# How to use ranitidine (Zantac) "as-needed."



## madge

Well, I've been off Prilosec for a week now, since my doctor said to switch to Tums until I was over this nasty headache and digestive virus. (She thought I'd fight off the virus better if I had more stomach acid, and that I'd be getting extra calcium.)My stomach and colon have felt so much better even though I'm still a little under the weather, and I'm back to being regular again, with much less gas. I did try ranitidine a time or two during the week but had awful stomach aches and worse headaches. I don't know if it was the virus or the ranitidine causing that.Now I know that I'll probably start having reflux problems in a week or so, or for sure if I eat the wrong foods now and then.And I also know that Tums aren't a permanent solution. But instead of taking ranitidine (150 mg) twice a day, I'd like to see if I can get by taking it only as needed. For those of you who don't take it every day, what's the best way to do that? Do you just take it when you get reflux? Or do you take it before a meal where you might have trouble? If so, how long before a meal do you need to take it? There are no instructions on the prescription vial to give me that information. And since I seemed to get a worse headache from the 150 mg. dose, would I be okay to try just 75 mg of ranitidine (split the pills in half)?I know this may sound a little nutty, but I feel quite good right now, better than when I'm on an acid reducer. I know that might change, though. It's a #### shoot, so reflux might rear it's ugly head again soon. Just wondering if 75 mg of ranitidine now and then might be enough. (Or am I not being realistic about this?)


----------



## madge

I hope someone will answer my ranitidine question. I know I could go back on a PPI, but they cause my IBS to flare up. That means stomach churning, bloating, cramping, large and hard stools with hemorroids and all that that entails. Thanks for any advice you can give me.


----------



## 14159

Hi Madge,You can try and see if ranitidine 75 mg on â€œas-neededâ€ schedule will help you.There were clinical studies with ranitidine 75 mg. The absorption of ranitidine is not significantly affected by the food, so you can take it regardless the meal.


----------

